# Rhizo Fuel



## arborleaf (Mar 2, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience using a product calle Rhizo Fuel? It is relatively new on the market and looks to have a good all around biostimulant and mycorrhizae analysis. We are thinking of using it and can find no one else that has.


----------



## tprosser (Mar 2, 2007)

I beleive The Care of Trees is using a lot of it and have done so under a differnet name for at least 3 years.

I personally have not


----------



## Peter Felix (Mar 2, 2007)

If you need more info on Rhizo-fuel, give me a call. 631-249-4909 also check out the comparison to other mycorrhizae/bio-stimulant products at www.rootgrow.com

Thanks

Peter Felix
[email protected]


----------

